# Washington, DC Area Meet-Up



## MillysMom

Would anybody be interested in a GRF DC area meet up? I live in Arlington, VA, but the pups and I are willing to travel.


----------



## maggiesmommy

That would be cool...I'd definitely be in if we can find a place.


----------



## MillysMom

I'm open to suggestions on locations. I take my guys to Mason Neck State Park quite a bit, and while it is technically a leashed park, I usually let mine off leash. I've never run into anyone else while there.


----------



## Lilliam

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainheart

I'd love to come; I live about an hour west of DC.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maybe, if we can all agree on a park, we can have a potluck or something.


----------



## ZeppGold

We might be interested depending on location and time. We are 1 1/2 hours west, but my mother-in-law lives in Falls Church.


----------



## Baxter's mom

I would love to go to a meet up!


----------



## MyBuddy22

we would love to meet dogs /people in the area. I live in manassas. anywhere you all want to meet up I am cool with, Maybe somewhere where the pups can get wet, because its super hot now.


----------



## Rainheart

I don't really know of any good parks in my area, so maybe someone has some suggestions? I'd like to come, but I cannot bring Beamer until he has had all his shots (which will be mid July).


----------



## maggiesmommy

My husband recommended the doggie beach we go to (Matapeake State Park on Kent Island, MD..allegedly even you VA folks can take 301 and get there in not too much time...we take 50 East across the bridge) but, I don't know if you guys want to drive that far (especially those hours west of DC) I know the Shirlington dog park has water, but, I've heard there is a lot of waste dumped into it. 

Wanted to add that, aside from $2.50 across the bridge TO Kent Island (no toll on the way back) Matapeake is free.


----------



## Baxter's mom

We could meet at Montrose Park near Georgetown in DC. We went there last weekend and it was very nice. You could also walk down a short trail that leads to Rock Creek where Baxter took a swim in the water .

Also, we're planning on going to Terrapin Nature Park this weekend just east of the bay bridge if anyone wants to meet us there . (It's actually near Matapeake State Park that maggiesmommy suggested. Haven't been to either one before, but Terrapin seems to allow dogs along the whole beach.)


----------



## paula bedard

I'm an hour south of DC, in Southern Maryland. I'd love to meet with you guys. 

Maggie's Mommie, My parents live on Kent Island. I never knew Matapeake had a doggie beach. I've only used the ramp there. Was it since the re-do a few years ago?
I think it's too far though. And there's the toll. I'd suggest Quiet Water's park but I've had trouble with aggressive dogs there. They also closed the doggie beach due to erosion.


----------



## maggiesmommy

paula bedard said:


> I'm an hour south of DC, in Southern Maryland. I'd love to meet with you guys.
> 
> Maggie's Mommie, My parents live on Kent Island. I never knew Matapeake had a doggie beach. I've only used the ramp there. Was it since the re-do a few years ago?
> I think it's too far though. And there's the toll. I'd suggest Quiet Water's park but I've had trouble with aggressive dogs there. They also closed the doggie beach due to erosion.



Both Quiet waters and Downs park dog beaches are closed for erosion. One of my husband's friends is a "Friends of the parks" and says there isn't any money in the budget to repair either any time soon.


I don't really know when they put the dog beach in at Matapeake, we only found out about it a month ago when we saw Down's Park closed the dog beach, but, you have to walk through the woods a bit to get to it and it is nice...clear water (The last time we went to the real dog beach at Down's, Maggie came back green), soft sand on the beach, lots of space...the only issue I saw was that the people beach and dog beach aren't divided very well, so we had children playing on the dog beach and trying to call Maggie to them and messing with her.


Maybe we should start with "How far is everyone willing to drive?" I don't mind driving a few hours as long as there is parking and a safe area for the dogs to play (Maggie is decent on recall, but, my husband's cousin lost her "great at recall" Ridgeback when he had a lapse of judgement and ran in front of a car, so, I am super paranoid about letting Maggie off leash)


----------



## Noey

MyBuddy22 said:


> we would love to meet dogs /people in the area. I live in manassas. anywhere you all want to meet up I am cool with, Maybe somewhere where the pups can get wet, because its super hot now.


ummmm I live in Manassas as well. hmmmmmm

I wonder if a place like this would allow a meetup...The Leesburg Canine Country Club
They have Golden Retriever meet-ups all the time. I've always wanted to go.


----------



## Noey

Baxter's mom said:


> We could meet at Montrose Park near Georgetown in DC. We went there last weekend and it was very nice. You could also walk down a short trail that leads to Rock Creek where Baxter took a swim in the water .
> 
> Also, we're planning on going to Terrapin Nature Park this weekend just east of the bay bridge if anyone wants to meet us there . (It's actually near Matapeake State Park that maggiesmommy suggested. Haven't been to either one before, but Terrapin seems to allow dogs along the whole beach.)


Random
Where does the Rock Creek water come from? They had two kids this week rescued from the waterfront by Georgetown and they were talking on the radio about all the germs and stuff in the water...and how the biggest risk to them was being in the germ filled potomac water.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wow!!! So many and so close by! We are north of D.C., a few miles west of Laurel, MD. I'm not sure we can handle a meet-up with our trio, especially given Charlie's seizures, but I'm happy to know so many GRF members are close by. :wavey:


----------



## MyBuddy22

Noey, I love the meetups! I have been to one, you should go next time its fun! Lots of goldens. They are having one June 11th. I am hoping to go with Bauer.
http://www.meetup.com/LeesburgCanineCountryClub-GoldenRetrievers/events/16883956/

Also, if you ever wanna tag along with Bauer and Biscuit we go to The Occoquon River sometimes to let the dogs swim and play.


----------



## paula bedard

> *Both Quiet waters and Downs park dog beaches are closed for erosion. One of my husband's friends is a "Friends of the parks" and says there isn't any money in the budget to repair either any time soon.*


I'm not familiar with Down's, where is it located?

I drive past Matatpeake to get to my parents home and have gone by boat many times. I've never noticed a doggie beach. I'll have to stop in and check it out.

I'm a bit too far I think for a Virginia meet up...well, maybe not one right around DC.


----------



## paula bedard

Here's the write up on Terrapin Park (below). This park happens to be along a bike path/trail for those interested in biking with their doggies. It's a very nice, smooth, and wide riding path. The trail runs from Kent Narrows Bridge to Terrapin Park in a continuous path that gets much shade. The path also crosses route 50 (on an overpass) and continues along Route 8. Some of this path is shaded but much is full sun. I've done the Kent Narrows side and it's a pleasant ride/walk with pups or without.

_TERRAPIN PARK (Maryland, eastern shore at Bay Bridge). Terrapin Park has over 4,000 feet of beach frontage at the tip of Kent Island. Frisky waves and canine swimming in the north shadow of the Bay Bridge. The trail to the beach takes you across oyster chaff._


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

I am very much interested, but would probably only be able to do if kent island area since i am in Dover De.


----------



## maggiesmommy

paula bedard said:


> I'm not familiar with Down's, where is it located?


Its in Pasadena, MD...I think 10 or so miles, if that, from Quiet Waters...I looked it up b/c the Quiet Waters website recommended it...it has, well, HAD, a pretty nice dog beach, but the beach was a little rocky.


----------



## maggiesmommy

I WILL NOT let this thread die  So of all still interested, how far are you willing to drive, and I'll try to find a nice park that accommodates everyone.


----------



## Rainheart

I am still interested, but Beamer isn't quite old enough, and I won't be able to come until July. I am willing to drive up to an hour or so. I don't know any good places to meet up near me...


----------



## Kalena

Oh, I just saw this thread. How exciting! I live in Herndon, VA and am also interested in a get together. 

I am also signed up for the "Northern Virginia Off-Leash Golden Retriever Meetup" this Saturday, June 11 at Leesburg Canine Country Club. I was curious if anyone from the forum would be there. I've never gone to one before.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

I Would be willing to drive up to an hour.


----------



## MyBuddy22

I was going to go to the meetup but now I can't because I am going to PA for the weekend =/


----------



## Baxter's mom

We are willing to drive up to an hour or so.  

And we are also trying to go to the golden meetup this weekend in Leesburg, VA.


----------



## MyBuddy22

wish we could (the one in leesburg) maybe next time. I think they have a BBQ cookout too in july supporting GRREAT (or they did last year). we will def go to the next Leesburg Meetup. Hope you all get to meetup! post pics


----------



## kathi127

Just saw this thread! We are in Glen Burnie and I'd be willing to drive about an hour to meet up with everyone!


----------



## Judi

paula bedard said:


> I'm not familiar with Down's, where is it located?
> 
> I drive past Matatpeake to get to my parents home and have gone by boat many times. I've never noticed a doggie beach. I'll have to stop in and check it out.
> 
> I'm a bit too far I think for a Virginia meet up...well, maybe not one right around DC.


The Roert E. Lee Park is closed too. The bridge isn't safe.


----------



## MillysMom

I'm still very interested! So many great suggestions!!! Depending on the day, I'd be willing to travel a bit. The Leesburg Canine Country Club looks fantastic!!

I've heard stuff about germs in the potomac and the creek in rock creek park... that said, one of my good friends is a triathlete, and he always does the triathlon in DC where you have to swim in the potomac. He's still alive and well. lol.

The Shirlington dog park water has water snakes and is pretty germ infested. A lot of problems with raw sewage. I live just a few miles up stream from the park, and there is a nice dog park (not fenced) with a miniscule dog beach on the creek. The water there doesn't really get deep enough for swimming, though. But, for an urban stream, it is very clean. My guys swim in it regularly (I always bathe them or at least rinse them after), and I've waded in it and was no worse for wear. Glencarlyn Park Dog Run - Arlington, VA


----------



## Judi

I wish it would be in the Baltimore County area with swimming for the dogs.


----------



## maggiesmommy

MillysMom said:


> My guys swim in it regularly (I always bathe them or at least rinse them after), and I've waded in it and was no worse for wear. Glencarlyn Park Dog Run - Arlington, VA



This place works for me...anyone else?


----------



## kathi127

maggiesmommy said:


> This place works for me...anyone else?


It looks pretty nice from the pics! Works for me too!


----------



## Kalena

I'm game--Sawyer too. Does this weekend (June 25-26) work for folks? (I live in Herndon, VA so a weekday or weeknight might be hard for me.) Or should we make plans on Thursday-ish when we know more about the weather for the weekend? It sounds like we have at least four interested parties--Milly's Mom, Maggie's Mom, Kathy, and me (Karen). Maybe there will be more by this weekend?


----------



## maggiesmommy

I'm game for this weekend, but, we should probably make sure its not going to rain...


----------



## Judi

Kalena said:


> I'm game--Sawyer too. Does this weekend (June 25-26) work for folks? (I live in Herndon, VA so a weekday or weeknight might be hard for me.) Or should we make plans on Thursday-ish when we know more about the weather for the weekend? It sounds like we have at least four interested parties--Milly's Mom, Maggie's Mom, Kathy, and me (Karen). Maybe there will be more by this weekend?


This date is not good for me.


----------



## Judi

Is this still planned for this weekend?


----------



## Judi

bumping up for interested people to see


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maybe Judi's right...I think someone else has a puppy that can't be out until July...do you guys want to plan for a weekend in mid-July instead?


----------



## Judi

What am I right about?


----------



## Judi

I am bumping this up for Millie's Mom.


----------



## Kalena

Weather report looks like beautiful weather for this Sunday. 84 degrees. Maybe we take advantage of the nice weather on Sunday and also go in mid-July. Maybe Millie's mom can suggest a good time when it won't be crowded?


----------



## kathi127

Unfortunately I can't make it this weekend but hope to join up with you if you meet up in mid-July!


----------



## Judi

That would be nice.


----------



## Rainheart

I would love to do mid-July, though most of my weekends are taken. I cannot do the 9th, 16th, or the last weekend in July. I guess I will also work the Saturdays that I will be there from 8-1, but I really would LOVE to come and meet everyone (Beamer would too!) Time is ticking down before I have to go back to school in mid-August.


----------



## Judi

What about the beginning of Aug. for you?


----------



## maggiesmommy

Judi said:


> What am I right about?



About this upcoming weekend being not a good idea...or something...I've been studying Microbiology non-stop for the past 3 weeks...I'm not all there right now. 

Anyways, Aug works for me, too.


----------



## Rainheart

August works great for me, actually! Beginning is best since I go back to school around the 20th


----------



## Judi

Did anyone come this past weekend?


----------



## Rainheart

What do people think about July 24? I am not sure where you want to meet up, but I am always free on Sundays. I work that Saturday, unfortunately.


----------



## maggiesmommy

works for me.


----------



## Rainheart

Any suggestions for a place to meet up? I am not too familiar with the D.C. or surrounding area...


----------



## Kalena

There is the Glencarlyn Park Dog Run in Arlington, VA. Barrel Oaks Winery in Delaplane, VA is dog friendly (dogs must be leashed), but there is not a lot of shade except next to the building.

In the Washington Post, there is mention of Canine Cruises at Lake Accotink in Springfield, VA--Sundays only. That might be fun and then play time before or after the boat ride. 

Sawyer and I can meet on July 24. (I live in Herndon, VA.)


----------



## Judi

GRREAT just had an event at Barel Oaks Windry in Delaplane, VA.

Canine Cruises can be fun too.
GRREAT had one also and my dogs were very well behaved on the boat.


----------



## Rainheart

I like either the park in Arlington (it is an hour and a half for me one way, though) or the Winery. 

I looked up the canine cruises, and the only date on there is in august at sundown.


----------



## Judi

What is the latest news?


----------



## MyBuddy22

oh nooo we let the thread DIE!

I just wanted to let everyone know GRREAT (Northern va Golden Retriever rescue group) is having a 3k walk in october to earn money for rescue goldens, and also trick or treating for dogs to raise money also.

We just went to a leesburg meetup last weekend, it was so fun! Lots of goldens and even two pups! they were so cute!


----------



## MercyMom

*Bumping up*

With spring being here and my need to socialize my puppy without her getting sick, I thought I would bump this up. Do any of you whose dogs are up to date on their shots in Northern Virginia, particularly Manassas Virginia desire to get out more with your dogs? My 8 week old pup could use socialization to people and innoculated dogs as well as plenty of exercise in an area where no uninnoculated dogs have been. My home is open for visits, but I live in a townhouse, so I could only invite 2 people. I am open to anything that is safe for a puppy that is under 12 weeks.


----------



## Rainheart

Mercy's mom- I sent you a message about this weekend (if possible).

I will be home up here starting May 12th so I'd love to get together with a group of you guys for a meet up this summer!


----------



## MercyMom

I replied to your message.


----------



## Kalena

There is a Golden Retriever Meetup at the Leesburg Canine Country Club this weekend (4/14/12): Golden Retriever Meetup - The Northern Virginia Off-Leash Golden Retriever Meetup (Reston, VA) - Meetup
I've seen puppies there before.


----------



## MercyMom

I am planning to be there. I so look forward to it!


----------



## Portia1224

I have a 10-month-old golden, Willow, and my husband and I live in Arlington. The Leesburg event looks great! We would definitely be up for bringing Willow to a meetup for D.C. area retrievers sometime soon.


----------



## MercyMom

Your Willow is gorgeous! He appears to be the same coloring as our Mercy. In fact Mercy has a light hind paw with the rest of her leg being dark as well! I look forward to our meeting soon.


----------



## Donnalsoule

Yuki would love to get together with some fellow goldens. He is 16 weeks old, and loves to play with other dogs. I live in Cabin John, Maryland (by Bethesda). Unfortunately, I don't have a fenced back yard, but am happy to drive somewhere. We don't have any friendly dogs in our neighborhood, and Yuki wants to play!


----------



## Mosby's Mom

We would love to attend a DC area GRF meet-up this summer, too!  We're in the Frederick/Hagerstown area of MD, but we're always willing to drive for Mosby to get a chance to play with other dogs! He's just shy of 7 months now, and is always up for playing with any dog that is interested!


----------



## MercyMom

Donnalsoule said:


> Yuki would love to get together with some fellow goldens. He is 16 weeks old, and loves to play with other dogs. I live in Cabin John, Maryland (by Bethesda). Unfortunately, I don't have a fenced back yard, but am happy to drive somewhere. We don't have any friendly dogs in our neighborhood, and Yuki wants to play!


Hmmm. How about Bull Run park in Fairfax County.


----------



## Rainheart

Does that park have an off-leash area safe for dogs?


----------



## maggiesmommy

Speaking of getting together, is anyone going to Paws in the Park at Nationals Stadium next Saturday (4/21)? We are going to try to go with Maggie, but that all depends if we can get down to her vet in Georgetown and get a signed waiver that she is up to date on her shots...


----------



## MercyMom

Rainheart said:


> Does that park have an off-leash area safe for dogs?


Probably not, but I would be happy just going on a walk with our dogs on a leash.


----------



## MercyMom

I am still very much interested in a meetup for Washington D.C. area GRF members. I posted a separate thread announcing a hike at the Manassas National Battlefield in mid-September. I look forward to seeing more of you soon.


----------

